# Discovery Gardens



## Cormaco (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Moving to Dubai in 10 days. Very excited. We're going to live in DIscovery Gardens (part of the jobs packages). What's it like? Anybody here live there?


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

On the up side supermartkets / food oulets have recently opened at the Zen end of the complex. 
You are near the IBN Battuta Mall, good access to SZR and not too far from a metro station. Traffic into Disco Garden from SZR is a problem as only one access road has so far been opened, so everbody uses the same one so the line of traffic can build up at peak times. But not a big problem.
Tennis and basketball courts are open.

On the down side - non of the pools are yet opened! I lived here 12 months and still not had a paddle. 
Parking will be an issue if you wish to car as near as possible to your building. In recent weeks the police have been issuing tickets for parking in the wrong locations - which is good as it might make people think twice about block emergency exits with theirs vehicles and parking in childrens play areas but I have a doubt!


----------

